# Mali Losinj, Kroatien



## jvonzun (16. März 2009)

Hallo,
bin Ende Juni auf der Insel Mali Losinj in Kroatien. Kann man dort ein Boot mieten und lohnt es sich dort zu dieser Zeit zu schleppen? Auf was mit was?
Besten Dank!
Lg Jon


----------



## Mecki (16. März 2009)

*AW: Mali Losinj, Kroatien*

Hallo Jon,

warum solltest du in Kroatien kein Boot mieten können. Ich fahre seit 5 Jahren nach Vodice.
Ein herrliches Fleckchen Erde. Könnte meine zweite Heimat werden. Da kostet das Boot zwischen 30 und 100€ pro Tag. Fangen kannst Du da Makrele, Tun, bis hin zum Hai. Dafür musst Du aber weit raus fahren. Hinter die Kronati auf die offene Adria. Das würde ich an Deiner Stelle aber nicht allein machen. Hast Du schon mal ne Bora miterlebt? Im letzten Jahr um diese Zeit habe ich eine erlebt. Gott sei dank nicht auf dem Wasser. In Kroatien gibt es auch Angelführer. Um solche Tour zu machen würde ich mich Denen anschließen. Ist sicherer. Du kannst aber abends von Land aus auf Tintenfisch angeln. Wenn Du da abends ans Wasser gehst und die Fischerboote mit Laternen dicht unter Land siehst, schnappe Dir die Rute 40.er Schnur, Blei und nen großen Haken. Am besten Welshaken oder größer. Den Haken bestückst Du mit Hühnerfleisch und ab ins Wasser damit. Wenn Du glück hast stülpt sich ein Krake drüber. Beim abhaken solltest Du aber aufpassen. Der saugt sich an der Haut fest. Erstens tut das weh und zum zweiten hast Du überall wo er sich festgesaugt hat rote Stellen die später in allen Farben erscheinen. Wie so ein Knutschfleck. Am besten ist Du fragst die Einheimischen. Wenn Du wieder zurück bist kannst du ja mal berichten.

Gruß Mecki


----------



## zulu (17. März 2009)

*AW: Mali Losinj, Kroatien*

kleine boote kann man eigendlich überall mieten.
die sind dann aber eher für einen ausflug mit mutti und den kindern oder so geeignet.

wenn man zu zweit oder zu dritt ist und die ruten festhält und einer fährt lässt sich aber auch mit diesen booten etwas fangen.

Ich habe immer erfolgreich meinen mepps mino fisch an feinem zeug so bei 2-3 sm um die felsen geschleppt,
ganz kleine rapalas gehen auch gut. Nachmittags bis zur dunkelheit ist die beste zeit.

Hast du was grösseres vor, dann musst du gut 5 nm
raus richtung susak und dann mit jigs richtung premuda.
Das würde ich auch am nachmittag planen.
Vor grujica gibt es ein interessantes 54 meterloch etwas südlich geht es brutal runter. da lohnt sich driften mit anfüttern. !!! und auch naturköder- tiefseefischen mit paternoster.
Mit einem eigenen kleinen schlauchboot kann man diese plätze alle auch erreichen.

Das meer südlich von losinj ist super sauber und lohnen jeden versuch.

|wavey: freundlichst 

Z.


----------



## jvonzun (18. März 2009)

*AW: Mali Losinj, Kroatien*

besten dank für die tipps!
ich dachte eigentlich ein boot mit kapitän zu chartern und draussen zu schleppen (tunas, usw. ???).mit kleinen booten alleine ist es mir doch zu gefährlich!
lg jon


----------



## zulu (19. März 2009)

*AW: Mali Losinj, Kroatien*

Auf mali losinj kenne ich leider kein charterboot.
Draussen beim fischen sieht man sehr viele italienische jachten beim fischen.
Vielleicht weiss der alexander schmid aus pula etwas mehr ,
das wäre für dich ein kontaktmann und ansprechpartner  für istrien.

#h

Z.


----------



## jvonzun (19. März 2009)

*AW: Mali Losinj, Kroatien*

besten dank!werde versuchen,diese person ausfindig zu machen.
weisst du zufällig,ob die kleinen tunnys ende juni in der gegend sind?was würdest du für köder nehmen?
lg jon


----------



## Jenö (23. März 2009)

*AW: Mali Losinj, Kroatien*

Hallo Mecki,
wir planen für Anfang Juni 10 tage auf Mali Losinj zu verbringen,Unterkunft haben wir noch nicht gebucht, kannst Du was empfehlen?
Danke.
Jenö


----------



## marin_ffm (30. März 2009)

*AW: Mali Losinj, Kroatien*

Google mal nach Biggameadria.

Da fällt dir die Kinnlade runter, war zumindest bei mir so.

MFG
Marin


----------

